# HDMI Problem? Post Here



## btaintx (May 25, 2006)

Thought I'd try to start a common thread for those of us having HDMI problems. Maybe we can find some correlation in all our info or maybe just offer the thread to the D* or E* folks.

List your Receiver and TV details, a brief description of problem, and your fix if you have one yet.

I'll start

Location: North Texas, DFW area

Problem: No video or audio from 622 HDMI output. Worked fine from install on 5/9 until fail on startup morning of 5/25. Other outputs working fine.

Receiver: SW L357, HW RBDD-N, Bootstrap 1710, Main Board RB45331R019078
TV: Sony Wega KDFE50A10 (50 in, 720p)
Other: Straight HDMI connection from 622 to TV. No switches, converters, or other components involved.

Troubleshooting Results: Swapped cables, rebooted, unplugged with no effect. TV HDMI confirmed functional with DVD player.

CS/TS Action: Sending replacement reveiver.

Workaround: Swapped Component and HDMI outputs between 622 and DVD player.

Problem Resolution: TBD


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

"A" model receiver all outputs work well. HMDI 4X3 outputs shifted left 75-35. 811 worked flawless on DVI. Component, S, composite and TVs internal tuner all geometry correct. Not a major need, just annoying.


----------



## santarmn (May 26, 2006)

Location: DFW area
TV: Philips 42" Flat LCD (42PF9830A)
Reciever: ViP622

Reciever was installed on Monday 5/22/06. Tech used component cables to connect to Philips TV. After installation was complete, I pulled the HDMI cable from my DVD player,and connected it to the 622. No audio or vidio. 

I've attempted to restart the TV and reciever multiple times, in different orders, but have not seen HDMI work on my TV from the 622 yet. 

The HDMI cable and TV input are good, because they work flawlessly with the upconvert DVD player I own. 

Thinking about calling DISH support for a new 622, but I am not convinced it is hardware from all I've read on this forum. It seems that for the most part, when people install a new 622, it works for a time, but when the new version of software is installed, the HDMI stops working. I did not attmpet to connect my HDMI until the software upgrade had already been installed on my receiver, so I am thinking that some part of that upgrade messes with the HDMI output on the 622.

Anyone have resolutions that have worked with these same sort of symptoms?


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

Location: Lubbock, Tx area
TV: Dish HD34-310
Reciever: ViP622

Reciever was installed on 4/17/06. Tech used composite cables to connect to TV. They were the only cables that came with the receiver.My DVI to DVI cable was useless. The composite connection does not allow HD. After installation was complete, I pulled the component cable from my DVD player,and connected it to the 622. Everything worked fine. I then called E*. They sent 2nd day UPS a HDMI to DVI cable and an adapter for the DVI to DVI cable . I connected the HDMI to DVI cable on 4/19. It worked fine for 2 weeks. Then no video. I did not check audio due to using an A/V receiver for audio. After working with a E* tech rep, for about 1 hour. I was sent a new 622. Since then, I have had only the left adjustment problem. I solved this via my TV. I have received another 622 to replace another 921 on 5/30. It also arrived without any HDMI or component cables. Even after I requested them when I ordered. I will be using the HDMI to DVI adapter sent previously. I will update if I have any problems with either 622.


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

I had a 622 install on 5-14-06. Had a new HDMI/DVI cable and it all worked flawlessly until yesterday 5-25-06. I tried various reboots, etc., and then turned it off completely when I went to work today to see if that would work. Turned it back on....all that works is the component cable. I will call DISH tomorrow and try to get a replacement. This sucks and appears to be a consistent pattern with many others. It worked fine even a while after the new software hit so I don't feel that was the culprit.


----------



## ZigSteenine (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm curious if this problem is limited to certain brand TV's or certain models. Is HDMI two way communication? I think it is. Perhaps the TV is giving a response to an inquiry from the DVR that the DVR or the TV doesn't like? Perhaps in the DRM inquiry.


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

I would like to know how many people have had their problem resolved through a 622 replacement and if it actually solved the problem.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

I am on my third 622. The first never worked, it kept rebooting. The second, HDMI worked for about 3 weeks, then went dead. Called Dish and they insisted a tech come out to look. Waited a week, tech came and said the HDMI was not working. The replacement arrived two days later. The third 622 HDMI output has been working well so far, about 3 weeks now.

Trust me, this is not monitor/projector problem....definitely a flaw in the 622.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bluescat said:


> I would like to know how many people have had their problem resolved through a 622 replacement and if it actually solved the problem.


Yes... for ten days so far.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sony KV-32HS420
Location: SoCal. 
HDMI-HDMI: Was working until a few weeks ago. 

Sony: GWII 60"
HDMI-DVI: STill working last time I used DVI. I swap back and forth.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Occasional total loss of audio on HDMI. Only a reboot will bring it back. Occurs about once/week but completely random. Audio on Toslink as well as Video2 unaffected.


----------



## jenniferny (May 28, 2006)

I got my 622 on 5/16 and it worked great until the receiver downloaded the L357 software on 5/23. With the new software HDMI will not work and dish said I just had to learn to live with it. I swapped cables with my other HDTV/Receiver and the cable was OK. I do get a picture with S-Video, that was the only other cable I had to use.
Dishnetwork Vip622 receiver, Dishnetwotk 34" HD34-300 TV
Receiver- SW- L357, HDWE- RBDD-N, BS- 1710, Main Board# RBERBR24823D



btaintx said:


> Thought I'd try to start a common thread for those of us having HDMI problems. Maybe we can find some correlation in all our info or maybe just offer the thread to the D* or E* folks.
> 
> List your Receiver and TV details, a brief description of problem, and your fix if you have one yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## jjmd (May 14, 2002)

The HDMI port on my 622 worked for about 3-4 hours. I used a new HDMI-DVI cable and I have a Samsung 42" EDTV plasma (about two years old, I do not remember the model #). No combination of resets, unplugging (cable and power on the receiver and TV) have corrected the problem. They offered a replacement, but I decided to keep this one to see if the problem can be fixed in software as I do not want to lose the recordings I have made and component looks pretty darn good (HDMI had a little less video noise on SD channels, but HD looks about the same).

Jay


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

My rev. B 622 - no problems. My two week old rev. D 622 lost red color on HDMI and two days later went completely dead. Tech support said they have been told to not replace any 622s with bad HDMI at this time because it is a compatibility problem with certain TVs. She said it is caused by a grounding problem with pin 1 on the HDMI port? My other 622 works fine with this TV but she insisted it was a TV problem. She did want to know what kind of TV it was for a report to engineering. I switched to componet and will wait awhile to see if a SW update fixes it.

My TV is a Toshiba 30HF83 with DVI/HDCP.


----------



## audioblueprint (May 23, 2006)

Location: Kansas City
Install: 4/21

TV: Panasonic TH50PX60U

SW:L357

HDMI has been totally gone for 2 weeks. No cable or equipment problems on my end. Called CSR they sent replacement for this Tuesday. Will let you know how it goes.

I don't buy this whole hardware issue. My HDMI worked flawlessly for a month. When L357 got downloaded everything went to hell. Now we get stuttuering, audio sync.

Not buying the HDCP issue. My tv is HDCP compatible.

I am really glad I "chose" to lease the 622. At least its fully E* problem when it blows up.

Like mcdonalds. I'm lovin it.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have an onkyo receiver which I have been sending all inputs (composite/s-video/component/hdmi) into it and then it converts all to HDMI and send them out to the hdmi input on my projector. 

Every component I own works and sends a signal though my receiver to my projector. 

The 622, installed on 4/28/06 and loaded with L356 by tech has never worked on HDMI. L357 changed nothing as far as HDMI is concerned. My projector just outputs an error of "No signal on HDMI input" and has a black screen. Every other piece of equipment that is converted into hdmi through my a/v receiver does work.

Before the 622, i had a 921 that went dvi to hdmi into the back of the receiver, and then through the same hdmi cable output to the projector. 

I have never even had a hint of hdmi working on my setup with the 622. I use component to the A/V receiver, then converted to HDMI and output to the projector currently. I await the hdmi output working as the picture on my projector is so much better with a digital connection.


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

Like a few people here, HDMI worked great for a few months ... now it's completely out and only component works. I don't remember thinking it happened during a software upgrade at all but maybe I'm wrong about that. It went out around 5/21 or so.

In either case, the HDMI issue is just 1 of 4-5 that I'm having.

The #1 problem for me is HD choppiness. HD locals are the only reason I upgraded to the 622 and I feel I've taken a big step backwards (from the 942). While I can't prove it, it seems even non-MPEG4 channels like TNTHD look worse than before. I almost feel like the CPU in the 622 isn't fast enough to keep up with the decoding..

joe


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have never tried HDMI due to a non-HDCP PJ. I am exclusively component and plan to stay that way until HDMI proves to be an improvement over component. This thread and others along with my uninterrupted service [with component] have me deeply rooted in component.


----------



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

I got my 622 when they first came out. I also got a Sony 50" SXRD rear projection tv. HDMI worked great from the 622 but had problems with a couple of upconverting DVD players. The DVD player worked for about a month then not. They would not sync over HDMI. I would get a black screen with an occasional green blink. 

At first I blamed the DVD player and replaced it but the next one had the same problem. OK, so I thought it was the TV and had the repairman come out and replace the HDMI input board on my TV. That solved the problem for about 2 weeks. 

During this time my HDMI output from the 622 was getting worse. It would come up but I wouldn't get any video. Finally one day it would not come up after several reboots. I could only get audio. I switched to my DVD player and it started doing the can't sync thing again (black screen with green blink). 

I decided that the HDMI on the 622 must be the problem. I changed the output from the 622 from HDMI to Component and reset everything (the TV, DVD player, and 622). After doing that the DVD player worked over HDMI. 

I think the 622 has real problems with the HDMI output. I'm not going back to that because of what it did to my TV. I really don't want to go through this again. Plus I get just as good output from the Component as the HDMI.

I hope Dish figures this out. There hasn't been a month go by that I haven't had some kind of problem with this receiver.

I love the features of the 622 but the headaches involved are starting to change my attitude. I spend too much money on this to have this kind of an experience.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

redbird said:


> She said it is caused by a grounding problem with pin 1 on the HDMI port? .


Well if pin 1 is grounded that would be a problem, since pin 1 is not a ground but, TMDS Data 2+. Pin 17 is ground and pin 20 is the shell.

I suspect she heard that from an old audio engineer that was thinking about AES connectors.  

I've had my 622 for 3 weeks now. I've only had one problem with HDMI. The HDMI output froze when switching channels from HDNET to RAVE. I suspect the component output froze also since I got an off center freeze frame with audio(not the blank screen). I don't currently have component connected so didn't check. A reboot cleared up the problem and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jpage4500 said:


> The #1 problem for me is HD choppiness. HD locals are the only reason I upgraded to the 622 and I feel I've taken a big step backwards (from the 942). While I can't prove it, it seems even non-MPEG4 channels like TNTHD look worse than before. I almost feel like the CPU in the 622 isn't fast enough to keep up with the decoding..
> 
> joe


I believe the MPEG streams are decoded with a dedicated MPEG 2/4 decoder. I don't believe the choppiness (Jitters) is related to not having enough horse power for decoding in the box.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

I am into my second week with my 622 and I am using the HDMI with a Monster adaptor to DVI into my NEC 50XM5 plasma. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

bluescat said:


> I would like to know how many people have had their problem resolved through a 622 replacement and if it actually solved the problem.


My second unit has been working over HDTV for over a month now. Now if I could get through a day without video shutters and lip sync issues.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

My 622 was hooked up in late April, and is a "C" series receiver. Used HDMI cable from day one to my Fujitsu 55" plasma with no problems at all. Saturday I turned on the system and no picture; jiggled the connector at the 622 and the picture came back. Sunday 6/4 turned on the system and no picture, and no amount of jiggling or re-inserting the cable would turn it on. Jeff at Dish is getting me a new 622, and I currently have component cables connected, working just fine.


----------



## btaintx (May 25, 2006)

Got my replacement 622 installed on 6/5. HDMI working fine so far. While doing the activation I talked to a CSR who tried to convince me that the problem was a software compatibility issue. He had no depth of knowledge, nor could he provide any info on when the issue woudl be solved. He made a reference to the HDMI problems being more common on "Brand name" TV's. He also told me that they were no longer sending replacement recievers for this problem.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I personally think that Dish's problem with the "HDTV" port is that they did not pay for the HDMI name. Part of being able to put "HDMI" on your product is living up to the standards of the technology. I am sure Dish wanted to save a lot of money and some company pitched them that they could have the features of HDMI without paying for the name. Things like this are always a gamble and lead to compatibility issues. 

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

santarmn said:


> Location: DFW area
> TV: Philips 42" Flat LCD (42PF9830A)
> Reciever: ViP622
> 
> ...


I have a Philips LCD HDTV, 37PF3720A, and I am currently using HDMI. The 1st ViP 622 I received had no HDMI output. I called Dish Tech support and they sent me another one. The 2nd one work from the start.


----------



## Tad (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all. I'm new so bear with me if I'm not relevant. I recently "upgraded" from a 921 to this 622. I have a barely 2 year old Dish-branded 34" CRT that's really a Thompson/RCA under the hood. The TV has a DVI connection and always worked fine with my 921. After switching to the 622, I immediately noticed the "left shift" problem that has been noted in this thread with the HDMI/DVI adaptor. However, my tv does not have a correction for this. There is no left shift with component video, although of course there is a considerable loss in convenience and functionality. I have been sent a new receiver after some quality time with a CSR did not present any solutions - I haven't had time to hook it up yet but I am not optimistic after seeing that post. Any other solutions noted or am I headed to component video land? There will be no end to the grief my wife will give me if she has to push ten buttons to get Dora on with sound for the kids...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

There is no way, to my knowledge, to correct any 'shift' issues on the 622 itself. If you can not do this through your TV then component is probably going to be the best bet for you. Do you really notice much of a difference in picture quality between component and DVI on a 34" CRT?


----------



## Tad (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey, you're hurting my CRT's feelings. Anyway, although I'd like to get what I paid for, picture quality is less of an issue than ease of use. Thanks to the dearth of outputs on the 622 (cf. 921) I can't run audio to both my surround receiver - only 2.5 years old with one digital audio input  - and my tv - so it's a Hobson's choice between living with the shift and having ease of use for my wife (no toggling to CMP1 on the tv or putting your hand over the remote to switch to SAT before changing channels, saying abra-cadabra, etc.) or running everything through my receiver and hassling with the switching.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't think Rob was trying to hurt your feelings. Then again maybe he was.  (J/K) I think he was just trying to make a point that with a 34" TV it would be hard to tell the difference between component and HDMI from any reasonable difference. Well Tad.. that leaves you two options as I see it. 

1) Get a universal remote to make these type of operations seem more transparent. 
2) See if there is a way through the TVs service menu to make the adjustment you need. 

Personally, I would look around for option #2 to see if there is some way you can do it though that option does come with some risk. Wondering through a service menu is not for the faint of hart. 

You might have some other options, but those are two that quickly popped into my mind.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry didnt' mean to hurt your TV's feelings . Take a close look, from your normal viewing distance, at the differences between component and DVI/HDMI, you may not notice any, in fact you may prefer component. For some content I prefer component over HDMI.

I don't think I'm following the issue with audio. Can you explain this more? You indicate that you have only one digital audio input, are you using that for something else? If so I still don't know what the HDMI cable is doing for you, audio wise, if your TV is DVI, audio doesn't pass through DVI.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Sorry didnt' mean to hurt your TV's feelings . Take a close look, from your normal viewing distance, at the differences between component and DVI/HDMI, you may not notice any, in fact you may prefer component. For some content I prefer component over HDMI. ...


On a 37" Panny Plasma we can not see any difference between HDMI and Component inputs.


----------



## Tad (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, what can I say... After an evening of swapping cables from the 1st 622 to the 2nd one and doing system setup, the left shift is gone and my picture is centered again. I am a happy camper again. Perhaps it was just a hardware glitch with the HDMI port on the old 622.

To answer Rob's question - my digital audio port on my surround amp is spoken for by my DVD. Thus, I run two channel audio to my tv (and used to run it to my amp from my 921, which had multiple audio outpus). I did work around it last night though by running some rca's from my tv's audio output down to my receiver. This would have let me watch component video through my amp and have audio too - but it's unnessary now that the HDMI/DVI convert seems to be working again.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Tad said:


> Well, what can I say... After an evening of swapping cables from the 1st 622 to the 2nd one and doing system setup, the left shift is gone and my picture is centered again. I am a happy camper again. Perhaps it was just a hardware glitch with the HDMI port on the old 622.
> 
> To answer Rob's question - my digital audio port on my surround amp is spoken for by my DVD. Thus, I run two channel audio to my tv (and used to run it to my amp from my 921, which had multiple audio outpus). I did work around it last night though by running some rca's from my tv's audio output down to my receiver. This would have let me watch component video through my amp and have audio too - but it's unnessary now that the HDMI/DVI convert seems to be working again.


Glad to hear the replacement unit solved the problem. Enjoy your new receiver. =)


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Tad said:


> Well, what can I say... After an evening of swapping cables from the 1st 622 to the 2nd one and doing system setup, the left shift is gone and my picture is centered again. I am a happy camper again. Perhaps it was just a hardware glitch with the HDMI port on the old 622.
> 
> To answer Rob's question - my digital audio port on my surround amp is spoken for by my DVD. Thus, I run two channel audio to my tv (and used to run it to my amp from my 921, which had multiple audio outpus). I did work around it last night though by running some rca's from my tv's audio output down to my receiver. This would have let me watch component video through my amp and have audio too - but it's unnessary now that the HDMI/DVI convert seems to be working again.


Tad, I have the same 34" RCA TV (bought it at Circuit City for a song about a year before Dish offered it, and got one with a DVD player integrated). I have the same left shift issue. While my 921 would have allowed me to correct it, the 622 does not.

Having said this, I found that I actually prefer component to HDMI. However, I completely understand your situation with the boxes you need to interconnect.

It wasn't until a couple weeks ago that I finally came into possession of a cable that I could use to try the HDMI/DVI link (did not see much reason to buy one since the CRT is analog).

I cannot see any difference worth fussing over and believe the component to give a softer, more pleasing image.

Just my opinion. However, I am now wondering if I should complain to Dish and ask for a fix for the left shift. Being a conservative it irks me all the more...


----------



## Mathew (Aug 29, 2006)

I just got Dish about a month ago. The guy doing the installation didn't seem concerned that the HDMI output wasn't working (he just wanted to go home - having arrived 5 hours late). He implied it would work later - once all the settings and software upgrades happened....which it didn't. Come to think of it, whenever I mentioned HDMI he looked at me as if I were speaking backwards or something.

Finally, this past Tuesday I called and spoke to a tech at Dish - I was quite lucky to get someone who was on the ball and although he didn't immediately have all the answers he got them fairly quick. They decided to send me a replacement unit - which arrived in just three days and the HDMI is working all fine and dandy from the word "go" - even prior to the software upgrade.  

Just my 2cents.


----------



## bigboysony (Dec 15, 2006)

Aight, i am new here so bare with me, I just purchase the sony xbr2, but here is my situation, i am in corpus christi tx and my cable provider is time warner and i have there sad hd package, but any ways i have the tv and box box with hdmi cable and the funyy thing with this the picture is phenominal but the situation i am having, one is that when i turn off the tv go some where and when i return to turn to on the tv with out turning on the cable box the last channel i was wathcing is going with out the box being turn on now i obiously can't change it because the box is off but is this somthing that i need to be concerned. and now the other situation i have is with the dvr through timewarner, if i were to have on pause for about thirty minute and if i were to turn off the tv it interfears with the dvr box and looses all information and heads back to live tv, bascilly it is like if i were to chang the channel does anyone know about this.


----------



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

bigboysony said:


> Aight, i am new here so bare with me, I just purchase the sony xbr2, but here is my situation, i am in corpus christi tx and my cable provider is time warner and i have there sad hd package, but any ways i have the tv and box box with hdmi cable and the funyy thing with this the picture is phenominal but the situation i am having, one is that when i turn off the tv go some where and when i return to turn to on the tv with out turning on the cable box the last channel i was wathcing is going with out the box being turn on now i obiously can't change it because the box is off but is this somthing that i need to be concerned. and now the other situation i have is with the dvr through timewarner, if i were to have on pause for about thirty minute and if i were to turn off the tv it interfears with the dvr box and looses all information and heads back to live tv, bascilly it is like if i were to chang the channel does anyone know about this.


No


----------

